# Netflix Addiction



## WindnSea (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey speaking of Entertainment... has any  one here fell into the Netflix black hole yet?

They have so many great programs I have really been keen on seeing some of these long television series.

A function that is really bad is that it will auto play the next episode and have the series just keep on rolling.  Sometimes I will sit down with my Miriam and say, lets just watch 1!  Next thing you know... 5 series later...you are both asleep and have effectively "binged," on Netflix.



Anyone else find themselves in this predicament?  Great entertainment but can definitely drain your time before ya know it!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 21, 2015)

I love Netflix, have been using it for years, their inventory is just endless.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

My husband and I are serious Netflix addicts!  When we watched Breaking Bad we saw all 62 episodes in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 21, 2015)

I love the documentaries....there are even videos of different travel destinations and 'how to' videos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

We love documentaries as well.  Somehow my geek husband managed to switch our Netflix to the US version, so we're also getting PBS.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2015)

Netflix is the best. Rainy day time consumer. :sentimental:


----------



## WindnSea (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah the documentaries are great, you can learn so much!

My favorite series I bumped into was about a man who was released from prison by the FBI to help them solve mystery cases.  Check out White collar for fun, witty, and exciting series that has some amazing acting!

Right now I am into Flashpoint, a S.W.A.T. type Canadian show that has tons of drama. oh boy I love Netflix, as 





Jackie22 said:


> I love Netflix, have been using it for years, their inventory is just endless.


 said, they truly have an endless selection!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes - I'm a netflixaholic too.  If I find a TV show I like, I'll watch all episodes in a very short time until it's over.  Then I have to recover. That goes for the movies too.


----------



## Lon (Feb 23, 2015)

I watch Netflix daily and stream it to my TV. I Pad & I Phone. I only watch Regular TV for news. I also watch Amazon Prime. I am hooked on all the good docos.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm interested in signing up with Netflix to catch up on  the TWD episodes; I'm a little wary though, I've not been able to browse Netflix' offerings, they seem to want you to set up an account first.  Not good.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 23, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I'm interested in signing up with Netflix to catch up on  the TWD episodes; I'm a little wary though, I've not been able to browse Netflix' offerings, they seem to want you to set up an account first.  Not good.



I use this website to search all current Netflix streaming.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I use this website to search all current Netflix streaming.



Thanks, that just hit the spot!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 23, 2015)

WindnSea said:


> Yeah the documentaries are great, you can learn so much!
> 
> My favorite series I bumped into was about a man who was released from prison by the FBI to help them solve mystery cases.  Check out White collar for fun, witty, and exciting series that has some amazing acting!
> 
> Right now I am into Flashpoint, a S.W.A.T. type Canadian show that has tons of drama. oh boy I love Netflix, as  said, they truly have an endless selection!



Thanks for this info, WindnSea, I will check into this.....and welcome to the forum.


----------



## avrp (Feb 25, 2015)

Love Netflix too!!!
Just watch a documentary on "The Eagles" and it was great!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll probably subscribe again when my fall season shows go off, catch up on some of the series I've wanted to take a look at.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 25, 2015)

marty said:


> Love Netflix too!!!
> Just watch a documentary on "The Eagles" and it was great!



I watched that one too a while back, really great doc and great music.  Might watch again.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm a long-time subscriber of Netflix, probably more than 10 years. I do it the old-fashioned way, getting the DVD's in the mail instead of streaming. I don't have a good way to stream directly to my TV, and I don't like watching movies on the computer.

What I like about Netflix is their enormous inventory. You can get virtually any movie ever made, and most of the TV shows as well, even old ones. I'ts a great way to catch up on a series, etc.  I also get On Demand TV, which is nice because you don't have to wait for anything to arrive in the mail, it's all right there. But they don't have the inventory that Netflix has. So I use the cheapest level of Netflix, one DVD out at a time, I don't get the next one until I return that one, which fills in the On Demand gaps very nicely.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I also get the DVD's, Sunny, I get two every week and watch them on the weekends. Sometimes I pick duds, sometimes really good ones, watched a good one this past weekend called 'Matchstick Men'.

Another thing, I have found are some of the older live music concerts and different comedian acts, there is not a wide variety of these though.

I have found the turn around time to be great, only 3 days most of the time...I think they have a warehouse in Dallas.....Anyway, I'm with you.....love Netflix.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

Just watched Fortress. It's about a B-17 pilot trying to fit in after regular pilot was killed.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Netflix is the greatest bargain in entertainment that mankind has ever seen!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 27, 2015)

Just got Netflix this afternoon, and I'm gettin' busy with season 1 of TWD, watching episode 3(Frogs) at the moment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

My husband has been getting Netflix DVDs for years now, he gets 3 at a time, doesn't like to watch anything on the computer either.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 1, 2015)

So tnthomas, tell me, are you enjoying TWD?


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 5, 2015)

Temperance said:


> So tnthomas, tell me, are you enjoying TWD?



Absolutely.  I'm catching up on the earlier seasons, am on Season 3 episode 2.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Absolutely.  I'm catching up on the earlier seasons, am on Season 3 episode 2.



Happy to hear.  I've been a huge fan since the beginning and believe each season gets better and better.  
Do you have a favorite character yet?  Least favorite?
Keep watching and enjoy.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2015)

I got hooked on TWD when AMC did their mid-season recap of season 5; it became pretty clear that I had-to get the story from the start. Netflix to the rescue.  

Favorite characters from season 1-3(so far) and most of season 5:  
Rick- he's been the designated leader from the start, huge job, I think the writers will keep him unless they see the need to 'shake up' the character mix.
Michonne- saw her first in season 5 recap, just showed up in beginning of season 3. She's been an enigma, showing signs of opening up in post mid season 5.
Daryl- actually just seemed like run-of-the-mill redneck, but really shows heart, especially after search for Carol's daughter Sophia.
Dale(deceased)- a real decent guy, he passed wisdom to many group members. He imparted his keen sense of morality, also taught Glenn valuable skills.
Hershel(deceased)- enormous asset in so many ways,the group all really owes their lives to him. A tragic loss.

***I'll finish this later, have to go do Real Life things***


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I got hooked on TWD when AMC did their mid-season recap of season 5; it became pretty clear that I had-to get the story from the start. Netflix to the rescue.  View attachment 15461
> 
> Favorite characters from season 1-3(so far) and most of season 5:
> Rick- he's been the designated leader from the start, huge job, I think the writers will keep him unless they see the need to 'shake up' the character mix.
> ...



O.K., continuing....
T-Dog, a quiet but really solid and supportive member of the group.  I know he doesn't make it to Season 5, but I really don't want to see the end...
Glenn & Maggie-  they're a pair, I hope they both make it.

Characters I don't like:
Merle-  I see him as a product of a violent upbringing; Daryl had the same but some good survived in Daryl, not so with Merle.
Shane- I really didn't dislike him, but as he became more unhinged, I grew to want him out of the picture.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 6, 2015)

What I did and it's working for me.  
I cut the cable cord in December 2013. 
My Comcast subscription was approx $135.00 which was only basic cable + internet, no premimum channels. 
- (you couldn't have internet only in our area.)

Benefits:

I don't have to watch rerun, rerun, rerun of the cable movie choices.  
How many times can you watch 'Independence Day' or 'Sweet Home Alabama'?
I don't have to ignore the home shopping networks. 
I found myself memorizing the dialog of the fake reality shows after 75 repeats.

I also subscribe to the following services:

DSL service for internet, I have no land line, it uses the same service box.  Many bad reviews and complaints but pales in comparison to complaints lodged against Comcast.  I've never had a major issue with buffering like I and most others experienced with Comcast and the throttling of bandwidth in the evenings.  I subscribe to both streaming and DVD via mail at Netflix.  I subscribe to Hulu for the better selection of TV programs.  I also have a Redbox account.  

Current Costs:

DSL broadband $33.00 including all fees.
- I purchased an antenna for free local broadcasting total final cost was $105.00.  
(I get local sports, network TV and PBS channels.)
- I have two Roku receivers and two flat screen HDTV's, 
(one for us and one for the grandkids) total cost for both Rokus was $140.
Netflix streaming $7.99 soon to be $8.99 monthly. 
- (all my younger grandchildren would rather watch Netflix kids shows than the cartoon selections on cable.)
Netflix DVDs 2 at a time $12.99 monthly.  This is probably the one unnecessary indulgence I could do without.  
- (I plan to suspend it from May to Nov, saving an additional $78.00 annually.)
Hulu streaming $7.99 monthly. 
Redbox rentals are $1.50.  No monthly subscription. 

I use Netflix DVD's for the newer releases.
I use Netflix streaming to watch obscure or foreign movies along with TV shows.
I use Hulu for the more varied selection of TV, not so much for movies.
I use Redbox for movies that are no long available on Netflix streaming.
I have other free movie sources through my Roku for older movie choices.  
- (Big John Wayne and western genre movie buff.) 

My total monthly cost is $61.97.  Add all the above excluding DSL and include Comcast, it would be $164.97.  A savings of $103.00 monthly ($1,236.00 for the year).


----------



## Temperance (Mar 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I got hooked on TWD when AMC did their mid-season recap of season 5; it became pretty clear that I had-to get the story from the start. Netflix to the rescue.  View attachment 15461
> 
> Favorite characters from season 1-3(so far) and most of season 5:
> Rick- he's been the designated leader from the start, huge job, I think the writers will keep him unless they see the need to 'shake up' the character mix.
> ...



Season 3, had to look it up because I didn't want to give anything away.
Agree with most of your favorite characters, all that is but Dale.  He was just to bossy, but maybe that could be overlooked because he was good at working on vehicles.
Took awhile to warm up to Michonne, but now think she rocks.
Adore, adore, adore Daryl, by far my favorite.  Think maybe he just needs a hug, a bath wouldn't hurt either.  He comes across so uncaring but yes, we saw his heart when searching for little Sofia. You will see it even more.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> O.K., continuing....
> T-Dog, a quiet but really solid and supportive member of the group.  I know he doesn't make it to Season 5, but I really don't want to see the end...
> Glenn & Maggie-  they're a pair, I hope they both make it.
> 
> ...



T-Dog was great, I was sad to see him go.
Maggie & Glenn, it's wonderful to see that love still happens in their crazy world.

Isn't it amazing that Merle and Daryl grew up the same, one ends up so mean and bitter, the other really is caring.
Shane-disliked from the very beginning.  

My other dislikes are: Lori, Andrea and believe it or not Carl.  That is one child that really gets on my nerves.

I have to say it's so nice to have someone to talk to about these characters.  
Zombies happen to be in, Syfy last year did a show called Z Nation.  Didn't think I would like it but I did.  You may want to check that out.
Keep watching.........................


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> What I did and it's working for me.
> I cut the cable cord in December 2013.
> My Comcast subscription was approx $135.00 which was only basic cable + internet, no premimum channels.
> - (you couldn't have internet only in our area.)
> ...



That's my goal as well, DirecTV has been bumping up the charges with impunity. but I don't want my pocket picked without there being consequences.   When I am ready to make a reduction in services I'll be looking forward to telling them in no uncertain terms the 'why'.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2015)

Temperance said:


> T-Dog was great, I was sad to see him go.
> Maggie & Glenn, it's wonderful to see that love still happens in their crazy world.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that Merle and Daryl grew up the same, one ends up so mean and bitter, the other really is caring.
> ...



I saw several episodes in a little marathon Syfy channel did, right when AMC marathoned the mid season recap of TWD.  I like Z Nation, it's just written differently and doesn't seem as 'intense' drama wise as TWD; there's some lighthearted moments that keeps the viewer from being pulled in too far, emotionally.    Netflix has Z Nation season 1, so I'll get caught up on that show as well.


----------



## WindnSea (Mar 9, 2015)

Another really good one that I am in the middle of is Parenthood.  Lots of good family drama that keeps getting more interesting as the seasons progress.  Usually things fall off and lose the story line after some time but I think these family type shows are really interesting to watch them progress.  A good watch if your bored!  Any one else got some good suggestions?

I also just watched "The Interview," with the North Korea propaganda and I have to say it was awful, funny a little but wow, I cant believe how far Hollywood will go to make a quick buck.  Flexing that free speech I guess?!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My husband and I are serious Netflix addicts! When we watched Breaking Bad we saw all 62 episodes in about 2 weeks.



Same here!  I'm a HUGE Breaking Bad fan.  I still watch it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Same here!  I'm a HUGE Breaking Bad fan.  I still watch it.



We still need to catch up on The Goodwife, Sons of Anarchy (although all the killing and violence is over the top).  We were disappointed in season 2 of Orange is the New Black, but we'll still watch season 3 when it comes out.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 12, 2015)

*Some* of Orange is the New Black is over the top (imo) but I liked the final episode where Morelli helped the dying older woman escape. OTOH, Morelli has issues of hre own (fantasy fiance and she's a stalker). But I like her! Glad "V" got what she deserved. 

Waiting for final season of Mad Men (part 1) to come to Netflix.

I don't watch House of Cards, but I hear it's good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> *Some* of Orange is the New Black is over the top (imo) but I liked the final episode where Morelli helped the dying older woman escape. OTOH, Morelli has issues of hre own (fantasy fiance and she's a stalker). But I like her! Glad "V" got what she deserved.
> 
> Waiting for final season of Mad Men (part 1) to come to Netflix.
> 
> I don't watch House of Cards, but I hear it's good.



I liked season 1 of Orange, and the last episode of season 2 was great!  

We watched season 1 of House of Cards, but never continued it.  We watch a lot of British cop series on Netflix.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I liked season 1 of Orange, and the last episode of season 2 was great!
> 
> We watched season 1 of House of Cards, but never continued it.  We watch a lot of British cop series on Netflix.



I had watched seasons 1-2 of HoC, and tried Season 3 this past week. Got to the 4th episode and found it derivative. There doesn't seem to be the same excitement level.


----------



## drifter (Mar 15, 2015)

I recently got Netflick, well a couple months ago. So far I've seen two movies and three docs.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2015)

I watch a lot of things via Netflix streaming.  However, when I get something via Netflix discs, it has lots of great extra features such as interviews with directors, producers, cast and also inside information about how various scenes were done.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

We are currently watching a very good series called 'Inspector George Gently'.  A British cop show that was recently made but is set in the 1960's in NE England.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 15, 2015)

In some of these older TV series I find it pretty amusing to see all the 'old' technology changing as the series progresses..... one I watched from sometime in the 90s onwards saw the telephones changing from giant handsets to smaller portable ones that fit into the pockets, then towards the end of the series, they got the tiny cell phones that were ringing all the time as the detectives ran around town catching the criminals.  

Then of course, there were the clothes, ladies long suits with the big shoulders looking pretty funny to me now, although I wore them back then too. And yes, the big hair too, to see it changing as the years moved along.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> In some of these older TV series I find it pretty amusing to see all the 'old' technology changing as the series progresses..... one I watched from sometime in the 90s onwards saw the telephones changing from giant handsets to smaller portable ones that fit into the pockets, then towards the end of the series, they got the tiny cell phones that were ringing all the time as the detectives ran around town catching the criminals.
> 
> Then of course, there were the clothes, ladies long suits with the big shoulders looking pretty funny to me now, although I wore them back then too. And yes, the big hair too, to see it changing as the years moved along.



We were watching lots of older Columbo and the clothes and hair was sometimes laughable. And we thought it was cool back then.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 19, 2015)

Some suggestions, just finished binge watching Hemlock Grove, season 1 and 2.  Another very good show is The Fall, 2 season so far, starring Gillian Anerson from X Files.
Recently started Peaky Blinders with Cillian Murphy.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We were watching lots of older Columbo and the clothes and hair was sometimes laughable. And we thought it was cool back then.



I've watched most of the old Columbo shows.  They're great!  So glad Netflix makes them available.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Going through withdrawal now as we finished the Inspector Gently series and season 7 isn't out yet.  It's like reading a long involved book and you feel withdrawal after you finish.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 19, 2015)

Just starting George Gently series, and I haven't quite got into it yet.  Seems a bit dark and sad, but I know I'll watch it all.

I feel the withdrawal 'empty' feeling too after I finish a long series. I couldn't get enough of Midsomer Murders and am still seeky on Utube for more recent seasons not yet available on Netflix.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Watching *The Fall *which is a police series set in Northern Ireland.  Gripping.  It's about a serial killer.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 22, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Watching *The Fall *which is a police series set in Northern Ireland.  Gripping.  It's about a serial killer.



Isn't The Fall wonderful?  It really kept me on the end of my seat.  Was told a third season will be made.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Temperance said:


> Isn't The Fall wonderful?  It really kept me on the end of my seat.  Was told a third season will be made.
> Enjoy!



We are just about to start season 2 this evening.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> What I did and it's working for me.
> I cut the cable cord in December 2013.
> My Comcast subscription was approx $135.00 which was only basic cable + internet, no premimum channels.
> - (you couldn't have internet only in our area.)
> ...





Ameriscot said:


> We are just about to start season 2 this evening.



I've done something similar. Dropped Comcast cable but do have internet with them for $30/mo and its a very reliable service. I also have a Roku box which is one of the older versions I picked up for $35, but it does the job. I have Netflix and all the free stuff you get through Roku. But I did miss some sport channels so I'm trying out Sling TV which includes Espn1 & 2, TNT, TBS, AMC, HGTV, Travel, Disney, CNN, Food and 3-4 other channels at a cost of $20/mo. The picture quality is right at HD. So far I have been very impressed. They have some other add on packages at $5 per pack, but this works for me. So with Netflix, Sling, Roku's free stuff and 10 local channels I get with an antenna I have more than enough to watch. Below is Sling's website. They have only been up and running for a little over a month so imagine it will be better. For $20 I wouldn't mind seeing another channel or two added. They have a 7 day free trial btw. 

https://www.sling.com/package


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

I've now got Amazon Prime UK as well because it's the only way to get the Outlander series here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2015)

I see that the History Channel series are now on NetFlix...

I was watching them on Roku,with commercials, and see that they are ad free!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I see that the History Channel series are now on NetFlix...View attachment 16275
> 
> I was watching them on Roku,with commercials, and see that they are ad free!!!



Yes, we get the history channel, PBS, and a lot more on Netflix.  Of course, my geek husband knows how to make Roku think we are in the US. Shhh.... don't tell.  Netflix seems to have more choices in the US than UK.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Going through withdrawal now as we finished the Inspector Gently series and season 7 isn't out yet.  It's like reading a long involved book and you feel withdrawal after you finish.



Watching the Gently series now and liking it a lot. I find it very well done and the 60s sets and costumes very authentic looking.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I'm a long-time subscriber of Netflix, probably more than 10 years. I do it the old-fashioned way, getting the DVD's in the mail instead of streaming. I don't have a good way to stream directly to my TV, and I don't like watching movies on the computer.
> 
> What I like about Netflix is their enormous inventory. You can get virtually any movie ever made, and most of the TV shows as well, even old ones. I'ts a great way to catch up on a series, etc.  I also get On Demand TV, which is nice because you don't have to wait for anything to arrive in the mail, it's all right there. But they don't have the inventory that Netflix has. So I use the cheapest level of Netflix, one DVD out at a time, I don't get the next one until I return that one, which fills in the On Demand gaps very nicely.





SeaBreeze said:


> My husband has been getting Netflix DVDs for years now, he gets 3 at a time, doesn't like to watch anything on the computer either.





tnthomas said:


> That's my goal as well, DirecTV has been bumping up the charges with impunity. but I don't want my pocket picked without there being consequences.   When I am ready to make a reduction in services I'll be looking forward to telling them in no uncertain terms the 'why'.



Check into Roku..CLICK HERE... *NO MONTHLY fees!!!* One time purchase price...It has over 2,000 channels including Netflix, Amazon Prime and others.

I have been a satisfied customer for over a year now..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad Men the final season is now available on Netflix!  I will binge thru it as it is still winter here...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

Just finished the George Gently series, liked it a lot. 

Just found Fleming, the man who would be Bond, only 1 season but I love it - so much fun. Hope they make more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Just finished the George Gently series, liked it a lot.
> 
> Just found Fleming, the man who would be Bond, only 1 season but I love it - so much fun. Hope they make more.



Check out The Fall. Good series.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 30, 2015)

Netflix is just starting in Australia , don't know much about it yet ..I'm guessing it's simular to Foxtel ?? ( Pay TV) 
May consider it latter as most of the shows on TV are pretty much comedy's not worth watching, or building and renovating, And Cooking shows 
Most of the series seem to be aimed at  attracting  the younger generation, with way to much foul language for my liking..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

The final season of Mad Men was disappointing and somewhat ridiculous.  They should have ended it with the 6th season...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Netflix is just starting in Australia , don't know much about it yet ..I'm guessing it's simular to Foxtel ?? ( Pay TV)
> May consider it latter as most of the shows on TV are pretty much comedy's not worth watching, or building and renovating, And Cooking shows
> Most of the series seem to be aimed at  attracting  the younger generation, with way to much foul language for my liking..



No it's different than Foxtel.  You have to buy a Roku box then sign up for it.  In the UK it's £5.99 a month.  You can pick all kinds of movies, series, documentaries anytime on Netflix, or pick one of the other channels they offer.  And you watch it through your wifi.  My DH did all that so I have no clue how to hook anything up.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No it's different than Foxtel.  You have to buy a Roku box then sign up for it.  In the UK it's £5.99 a month.  You can pick all kinds of movies, series, documentaries anytime on Netflix, or pick one of the other channels they offer.  And you watch it through your wifi.  My DH did all that so I have no clue how to hook anything up.


 Thank you for the information, I have received pamphlets in the mail box how Foxtel have dropped their prices to half what it used to be with Netflix coming ..


----------



## kburra (May 26, 2015)

Am Watching "Homefires" at the moment,and before that full season of "Safe House" great UK shows..NETFLIX Nah...just stream from the net and either download,or play direct to TV via Laptop!!


----------



## Kitties (May 28, 2015)

I've never used Netflix but when it was just DVD, I searched for some foreign movies I like that are pretty obscure. They had them. They seem to have just about everything. I plan on a subscription one of these days.


----------



## charlotta (May 29, 2015)

I just found out that movie "Still Alice " will not be coming  to threatres.  It will on Netflix.


----------



## Lon (May 29, 2015)

Sure beats the hell out of regular TV programming.


----------

